# Flight Simulator Fans



## Txmason (Apr 14, 2013)

Howdy Brothers!

As the title suggests, I am interested in hearing from fellow flight simulator pilots. I will be getting an imac soon and would like to know, can I fly x-plane on an imac online?

I have flown before using Microsoft flight simulator, and flew online via vatsim.com, and flew for a few virtual airlines. I would like to get back into the game of flying online and would love some help, suggestions etc.

Best,
Jerry


----------



## Brennan (Apr 14, 2013)

X-plane will work on current macs. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 14, 2013)

Bro. Brennan,

What do I need to make x plane work on the Mac? More ram? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (Apr 15, 2013)

You have to have an intel Mac (any Mac made since August 2006) and OS X version 10.5 or later. You can also download a free demo from the x-plane website to make absolutely sure it will work.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you have a recommendation of a yoke throttle combination?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (May 3, 2013)

Will x-plane work on a MacBook Pro or am I better off getting an iMac 27inch? As I am getting into real estate. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (May 3, 2013)

Desktops usually run games better so I'd go for the iMac. I play games on my MacBook Pro fine, it just tends to get hot after playing for a bit.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (May 4, 2013)

Which iMac should I get and what should get put on it?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (May 12, 2013)

I have decided I need a MacBook Pro to start out with. Because i will need it to get started in real estate. Will x-plane run on a MacBook Pro? What should I have put on the MBP in terms of memory etc?

I plan on buying an iMac and iPad shortly after I make some money. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (May 12, 2013)

Whenever you get the disk or download the game just make sure it is the OSX version (I made that mistake when I first got mine, just wasn't paying attention) and et at least 4gbs of RAM.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (May 12, 2013)

OSX what is that? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (May 12, 2013)

OSX is the operating system macs run on. Games that are designed for windows won't run on OSX. PlaneX does have an OSX version.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (May 12, 2013)

Oh okay! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (May 12, 2013)

Are you a student pilot as well?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (May 12, 2013)

No. But I've been playing flight simulators since I was young. Haven't plate one in a while though.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (May 12, 2013)

Oh ok 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

